# Kitten will only eat treats.



## Giants84 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hows it going, not sure what to do, my 4 month old kitten will only eat treats. Before i gave her some treats, she used to eat wet food all the time, i feed her only the best, wellness/blue buffalo/Innova etc. I thought she might be sick because she was not eating her wet food, i put it down and she takes a few nibbles and walks away, i tried all different kinds of cans.

She is very active and plays and grooms herself, so i decided to put a bunch of halo treats in her plate. She ate nearly every single one of them. Don't want her to be hungry so not sure what else to do. Thank you.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh, that adorable little kitten has you wrapped around her little paw!!!!

I think you're going to have to try to out-wait her for a meal or two. Little diva!!!

(You'll probably get better, more specific advice than this.)


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

I wouldn't give her treats for a few days, only her normal food and as she will get hungry she will start to eat her regular food..hopefully!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I agree with Marie and Syrena. She is playing you like a fiddle!

A kitten is not capable of starving itself unless it's very ill. Since she's still playing and has a normal energy level I'd guess she's just being a princess. Throw out the treats entirely. My cats don't get 'normal' cat treats for exactly this reason. If they get a treat it's something really yummy, like a teeny bit of cheese, cooked meat, or something I know they like in particular.

Ignore the princess behavior. Put her food down, and if she doesn't eat it take the food away 20 minutes later. She will learn very quickly that she has to eat within that set timeframe or wait until the next meal. At her age she should be eating at least 3 times a day, more would be better though. If she doesn't eat one meal just put it in th fridge and re-offer it for the next meal.

DON'T give in to her naughtiness or you're setting yourself, and her, up for a really bad future with food. I've known many people who start up just like you and, through giving in to a princess/prince, end up with a cat that ONLY eats tuna, or one flavor of fancy feast. Neither of which is a good choice for the cat.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If she were a child you would not permit her to only eat potato chips... you'd make her eat her food and THEN she'd get a small amount of chips as a reward. 

I doubt your kitten will starve herself if you cut off her treat supply and once she's eating properly you can give her one or two a WEEK as a reward for behavior.

NOthing is free in my house. If the cats want something that have to work for it. They either have to come when I call their name, they never get treats when they are begging or bugging me for them or I put their treats in their puzzle and they have to work to get them out.

She's quite young and if you keep giving in to her whims I think you're going to have to deal with a lot of finicky food issues later on.


----------

